# Linden @ 5 mos (King Shep)



## Miller (Jun 13, 2010)

Can you tell me what you think? her hind legs are still slightly cow-hocked, but her PennHip x-rays were in the 30th percentile. (good) She's just turned 20 wks old, and is 52 lbs. I really watch how much I feed her, she was growing very fast for the first 4 months. Now I am glad she has slowed right down. Dogs her size need to grow slooooowly!

(Edited to add - her coat is easily 2 inches long or more. She looks fat but really it's mostly just her pouffy hair!)


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't know if there is an actual standard for king shepherds since its not a real breed so I can't critique anything structurally.

I'm glad her hips are good! She has a very sweet happy face  I bet she's nice to cuddle with


----------



## BayouBaby (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh my gosh, look how poofy! Reminds me of Manny on Ice Age, "I'm not fat. I have poofy fur!" She'd be great to cuddle up with on a cold night!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she's a very cute fuzzy girl At this point I wouldn't worry to much about her cow hocks, all puppies go thru gangly awkward stages..


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow she is gorgeous!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

She's beautiful! Can't really worry about their structure for a year of so cause they have spurts and grow differently.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

As Agnes from Despicable Me would say.... "SHE'S SO FLUFFY, I'M GONNA DIE!"


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Does she still have her milk teeth at 20 weeks? I think I see them in the pics...

She's a very cute girl indeed.


----------



## Miller (Jun 13, 2010)

she only has one baby tooth left, her left upper canine. The rest are adult teeth that have just erupted this week.


----------



## Sir_Henry (Jun 26, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> As Agnes from Despicable Me would say.... "SHE'S SO FLUFFY, I'M GONNA DIE!"


 
Exactly what I was thinking when I saw her! She's adorable!!:wub:


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Fuzzy!!!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Nice hip scores! I like her alot, very squarely built girl with good bone for a bitch too. I like her topline and her chest - the cowhockiness she will likely outgrow - they go through the puppy fuglies at this age. I used to be in Shiloh Shepherds and Kings are not far off from them. She's a nice looking puppy, do you plan to show her? I think she'd do well personally. Haven't delved much into Kings but have seen them at rare breed shows and been to enough websites to notice there is as much a division between clubs as there is in Shilohs - seems when they branched off from Shilohs they took some of the politics with them! 

Nice girl, I'd show her and see how she did at least because you may be able to title her.


----------

